
A Working-Class Hero, Part 1 - douche
http://www.filfre.net/2016/11/a-working-class-hero-part-1/
======
wcarss
I've come to look forward to these articles a great deal each week.

For those of you who haven't been to Jimmy's site before, definitely check out
the Hall of Fame and Table of Contents sections -- he's written nearly 5 years
worth of nearly weekly long-form articles on computer and video game history,
often with links to actual emulators to try out old software, and flush with
references to source material.

Really an amazing resource.

(and edit: I have no connection to him or to the site)

~~~
smacktoward
Yeah, his site really is one of the little gems of the Internet. So much good
stuff there.

------
B1FF_PSUVM
> "A war that absolutely no one saw coming"

This bit is oddly wrong in an otherwise mostly sound piece.

Even if you only look at the popular fiction being written around 1910, you
can know it. Especially in naval matters - the English were very much troubled
by the growing German naval power. There was a strong notion that it would
come to blows sometime soon, for one reason or another.

~~~
tonmoy
The popular fiction of current time has US fighting with China/Russia, but we
don't think there is a chance of WW3

